# Java-Ansicht bei 3D-Viewer funktioniert nicht



## Karragtarr (10. November 2011)

Hallo,

wie schon im Thementitel ersichtlich, funktioniert bei mir die Java-Ansicht beim 3D-Viewer nicht. 
Ich verwende Java 1.6 auf Windows XP.

Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben?


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2011)

Die Java-Version läuft schon sehr lange nicht mehr, bzw. seit einem spezifischen Update der Java-Version - das ist auch nicht trivial zu reparieren. Eigentlich sollte der Link zur Java-Version gar nicht auftauchen, sondern nur die Flash-Variante verwendet werden.


----------

